# R35 VS R34 GTR



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi peaple need to know 

If having a R35 and a R34GTR with the same power 
what would be good for a daily driver and getting
em tuned to about 550 bhp. 

So what will be faster and better 
I'm confused:chairshot


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

The 35 is a much nicer place to be, is easier to drive and as long as both are full weight, there's probably not much in it.

Better? Only you can make that opinion.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Power wise what would be better???


----------



## SklyaFett (Oct 18, 2005)

with the same power i would have though the 34 would be a bit quicker because of the weight. But the 35 is a nicer place to be. The problem with all the previous cars is it never felt very good on the inside


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

A mate of mine has an R34 with serious power mods (900+BHP) and we took each other out in our respective cars the other week. I have an 09 R35 that is totally standard and he concedes that mine is better in the respect of having a decent amount of power in a car that is suitable for everyday driving. He told me that if he hadn't put so much money into the R34 he would definitely have an R35. I still hanker for an R34 but they do feel their age, still a great car though. The big thing for a lot of people is the lack of stick shift in the R35. Having said that though they do get through the gears quickly. It's a difficult choice so you need to get rides in both. I only chose the R35 in the end so I got warranty (bit of a joke) as I don't have the time to keep an older car in good shape.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I almost think they can't be compared like this. The R34GTR is just a different conception to the new one in so many ways. Apart from anything else you're comparing technology which is about 12 years separated.

I suspect for day to day reliability, warranty, that 'out of the box' fastness etc. you should just go R35. If however servicing and tyre costs scare you don't. But don't get an R34 either, LOL.


----------



## GT-R Glenn (Nov 9, 2002)

R34's arn't the "holy grail" or stupidly expensive to service and dont suddenly break their gearboxes for no apparent reason .....


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

I have R34 GTR I was just thinking how it would be 
like whn you have the same power in boths car what be 
faster only, not looks, warranty or anything.


----------



## nazams (Sep 28, 2009)

Tazmax 900bhp u can't have it as a everyday car unless 
ur loaded. You can have a 34 with 550bhp as a daily driver
and giving it good stick whn needed, but that only nicely tuned
and set up right.


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

good question but if you look at the data available, the R35 is king due to the more accessable RPM on an every day level, plus the R35s transmission make it not only easier to drive faster, but no time lost with changing gears manually and clutching with the R34. 

R35 GTR with fuel and driver (+100kg) 
Power: 550hp
weight: 1740kg+100 = 1840kg
HP/ton: 303.69
440lbft @ 3200rpm (normal) or say 500lb/ft for 550hp engine
lbft/ton: 276

R34 GTR with fuel and driver (+100kg)
Power: 550hp
weight: 1660kg
HP/ton: 336.62
293lbft @ 4400rpm (normal) or say 440lb/ft for 550hp engine
lbft/ton: 269

The R35 is best in my eyes, but the transmission is too much of a lottery which for me would spoil some of the ownership as your not sure when it will need to go back nissan, thats why I have just bought an R34 GTR Vspec  and will have fun on the tracks, with no transmission worries. 

Rick


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

nazams said:


> Tazmax 900bhp u can't have it as a everyday car unless
> ur loaded. You can have a 34 with 550bhp as a daily driver
> and giving it good stick whn needed, but that only nicely tuned
> and set up right.


You're right, it can't be used as a daily driver and he doesn't! The point I was making is that even with all that power, even _he_ realises it's a step too far. As tonigmr2 says, they are 2 different cars and, as such, are hard to compare. To put it simply, I would say that the 35 has the refinement but the 34 has the character. There are too many variables to make a direct comparison.


----------



## dipone (Sep 5, 2006)

R35 is starting to look fragile, but i love them and dont know what i would chooseout of the two


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

This is simple look at the comparison the r32 has around 550 and the r33 and r34 have 600hp r35 is stock. 
YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS R33 GTR VS R34 GTR VS R35 GTR

The way of using that power for sure r35 is much better with all the new updated than the rest, i have an r34 but i have test drive the r35 and there are really 2 totally different cars,for some reasons i like more the r35 for some r34 there both really gr8 cars, both high maintenance, both you can have a lot fun with. r34 have a lot more history and glory which the r35 will never have, its like watching the same movies second part if you know what i mean, for collection is r34 all the way, r35 is a soupercar from the factory r34 it isn't from the factory, i can name you 50 +/- for each of them , at the end of the day you have to get what you believe you like the most or have both of them


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

EndlessR said:


> blahblahblah, thats why I have just bought an R34 GTR Vspec  blah
> 
> Rick




 Finally!

err..R34 all the way


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

DrGtr said:


> This is simple look at the comparison the r32 has around 550 and the r33 and r34 have 600hp r35 is stock.
> YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS R33 GTR VS R34 GTR VS R35 GTR




So have the 33 and spend the extra money on mods:chuckle:


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Or have the r32 which is the lightest and have even more money for the mods + a motorbike!! No man i wouldn't change the r34 with anything in the world, it has the character style fame and don't forget the PlayStation generation, but if i won the lottery i wouldn't mind to get the r35 as well and tune it for a reliable 1000000000 bhp.But i will never sell my R34 it will stay as a classic supercar for my grandchildren


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I have the full vid and it says the GTR32 has 400ps which is around 400bhp.

Cheers,


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

where can i get this full dvd from?


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/137360-r32-vs-r33-vs-r34-vs-r35.html


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

GT-R Glenn said:


> R34's arn't the "holy grail" or stupidly expensive to service and dont suddenly break their gearboxes for no apparent reason .....




R35's dont always break boxes ,a few have . a service at the right place is good value check Litchfield prices .

Any way a decent powerd r34 with a twin clutch is a bitch in long traffic so as a daily drive not ideal if you have that situation most days where as the 35 can be mapped over to 500 bhp and feel like a lamb .I do miss the 34 for raw speed and as a drivers car though ,a bit more involving when wound up .

Just technology really ,10 years between the two ,and twenty between the engines


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

nazams said:


> Hi peaple need to know
> 
> If having a R35 and a R34GTR with the same power
> what would be good for a daily driver and getting
> ...


well i'v had the the plesure of owning both at the same time i'd say r35 every time hands down

my 573whp r34 would get its pants pulled down by the stock r35 80% of the time.the response of the r35 is brutal though in the same time being subtle


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

DrGtr said:


> This is simple look at the comparison the r32 has around 550 and the r33 and r34 have 600hp r35 is stock.
> YouTube - Skyline R32 GTR VS R33 GTR VS R34 GTR VS R35 GTR


the r32 had 400ps according to the full vid, whereas the 33 and 34 had 600


----------



## DrGtr (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks for the correction i have seen it long time ago but its not in the forum anymore, it looks though much slower in power from the rest.


----------



## per_cs (May 5, 2009)

You can use 550HP for routine
but For Daily use i won't mod to 550HP.

For highly mod. I would go for Skyline R34GTR 

For Daily Use - Get both SkylineR34GTR and R35GTR :chuckle:


----------



## MartyV (Apr 19, 2009)

The only car really struggling to put the power down is the R32, with 400bhp?... Yea OK :chuckle:
While the other 2 Skylines with 600bhp are having no troubles at all, and can only pull .3 second..


----------



## gavman (Apr 12, 2006)

the 32 driver said he fluffed the start


----------

